# Plumbers Toilet Ceases To Operate



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A Gerber w/flushmate in tank running had to shut off.

Picked up new cartridge put the plier handles in the grooves and tried to turn loose. This baby was not going to turn pretty soon I hear a crack.
One of the plactic ribs is now broken. Better go buy a wrench I guess.
Called around nobody had a wrench.

So I made one. Chucked a 1-1/4 x 5 black nipple in the Ridgid 300 cut off the thread and reamed both ends. Took the new cartridge and put some black shoe polish on the ribs, took a piece of paper folded it in half cut out 1/2 of a 1/2" hole -- pushed that over the stem and rubbed the paper onto the ribs. Now I had a pattern as to the slot location.
Transferred that to the nipple end 1-1/4" back I marked the pipe and squared off my end marks. Center punched the points (6) and drilled 5/16 holes. Then I put the nipple in a pipe vise and with my 4" grinder, I edge ground the six slots. Finale step braze in a used socket for a 3/8 drive. l Now I have a steel wrench that will last forever.
Pulled the stuck cartridge in about 10 seconds.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will take two please. :yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I made one out of a piece of 11/4 pvc in about 5 min. works everytime.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how long did it take to make?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> how long did it take to make?


About 1 hour. Grinding took the longest.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cause were men, and thats like, what we do.:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A mill with an indexing head and we could bang these out like no tomorrow...:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> A mill with an indexing head and we could bang these out like no tomorrow...:thumbup:


Now your talking like a man from the toolmaking trades.

Not too many know about mills and indexing heads.

Then go to multiple lead threads and so on.

Now tool making ... Parr is one lucky S**T

Look what I just brought in to the shop ... for 100 bucks


----------

